# Accuracy



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Today my grandpa, dad, and I celebrated some warm weather by burning some gun powder. We did some plinking with our 22's and 9mm. We are all competitive so we try to make it a challenge to see who the best shot is. So we found a 12 gauge shotgun shell. Set it up on the range, all of us hit it 15 yards away shooting off hand. Then we found a .30-30 casing. Set it up. My dad and I hit it. We then set up a .45 acp casing. My dad hit it. The only casing we were able to find was a .30-30. Anyway we had just bought a new 22 pistol, a Smith and Wesson Model 22a. It preformed beyond our expectations. Figured I would share the competition with you guys. Thanks for reading.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice shooting. I love shooting a .22. I have several, can't find ammo for any of them.

:hunter:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great shooting, time well spent together.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

We have only ever had bolt action 22 rifles so ammo went a little slower than it did yesterday. Love the pistol but you run through the ammo. That 500 round brick we had is gone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

2rifles and a pistol for me. 22s are a blast


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Many many years ago I saw my Dad shoot shotgun shells out of the air with a .22 rifle. He had the natrual ability to shoot good and was always amazing me. He passed over 25 year ago and I still can't shoot as good as he did.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

This thread brings back memories for me too. I remember Mom Dad sitting under a shade tree in the yard on Sunday afternoons, shooting walnuts off a tree in the chicken yard 20 - 25 yards away with open sighted 22's. I was about 5 or 6 at the time. Dad had an old Stevens 87A semi-auto; Mom an off brand Hoban (?) single shot. Both guns and parents shot well. Guess that's how I got the love of gun powder and Hoppes # 9!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Dialed_In said:


> This thread brings back memories for me too. I remember Mom Dad sitting under a shade tree in the yard on Sunday afternoons, shooting walnuts off a tree in the chicken yard 20 - 25 yards away with open sighted 22's. I was about 5 or 6 at the time. Dad had an old Stevens 87A semi-auto; Mom an off brand Hoban (?) single shot. Both guns and parents shot well. Guess that's how I got the love of gun powder and Hoppes # 9!


I love that story, when I was younger and you could still find 22 shorts we would "kill" the walnuts for my grandparents. They had a tree right by their driveway so the more we shot the better. My younger sisters and I would turn it into our own shooting competition. Have to love the childhood memories.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

